#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Teak Wainscoating

## rickschoppers

It has been awhile since I have posted anything on TD. I was stuck over in the US the last couple of years and finally returned to Thailand 8 days ago. I had a lot of time to think and one of my thoughts was to start freshening up our house in the country. One project is to install some wainscoating inside. I would like to do some teak paneling and long teak boards for the border. Does anyone know where I can find such an animal, preferably near Udon Thani.

----------


## misskit

Welcome back to Thailand, RC.

----------


## Stumpy

Hey Hey RC.  Man. Been a minute for sure. Welcome back.

I doubt I can help with your search in your parts.  I will ask around though.

Jppr2.

----------

